
Aggregated reviews for iPad Pro 9.7 inch - adibalcan
https://feedcheck.co/blog/ipad-pro-9-7-inch-customer-reviews/
======
adibalcan
Any suggestion is useful

~~~
brudgers
To me, the problem with reviews isn't so much seeing them all in one place.
The problem is one of trust. While the Ipad is a product that is likely to
attract a lot of legitimate high reviews, there are many products with high
aggregate reviews where the reviews are bogus.

This makes me think that an analysis of of the reviews which assessed the
statistical likelihood of their legitimacy might solve a real problem for
people. Otherwise aggregating sock pupetted reviews doesn't provide people
with better information.

Good luck.

